# Autosleeper Warranty



## EricJazz (May 1, 2005)

Having just purchased a Autosleeper Talisman with 8 months AS warranty remaining I was amazed to find that I had to pay £50 plus VAT ! to transfer the warranty to myself, and have got only 14 days to do it in !

Is this a common thing with converters ?

Anyone else come across this ?

Thoughts please

Thanks 

8O


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Eric, welcome to the site,

I think its a standard procedure (with A/Sleepers anyway) to cover 'administrative costs'. Can't say as i agree with it though, seems a lot of money to transfer one bit of paper from one person to another :roll: 

Why not get the dealer or seller to bear the cost or is it too late?

pete.


----------



## 88790 (May 9, 2005)

I did not realise this but their warrantee work is my opinion 'Gold Standard' and worth having in case you do get a problem.

John 8)


----------



## EricJazz (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for the comments

I have since been to Autosleepers at Willersey and had some warranty work done. The service was excellent (gold standard) and very re-assuring.

Thanks


----------



## rod_vw (May 10, 2005)

I am intrigued. What administration???

The manufacturer knows when a particular chassis number was produced / converted and probably when it was supplied to its first owner. If that item carries a particular period of warranty what does it matter who claims on that warranty.

It's the product that is warranted not the owner so what administration is there to do? 

Rip off Britain again I suppose. Where has customer care gone or shouldn't I ask? Just fix any problems if they arise within the warranty period and call any good will gained a good PR exercise.


----------



## 91289 (May 1, 2005)

I would imagine that they need to keep their records straight for warranty/recall purposes and that is an overhead that needs to be paid for, same as when you change your licence, passport etc... I think it;s a reasonable charge for the peace of mind of having a good warranty which is transferrable.


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

I am having my kitchen rebuilt and I had to remove the PIR detector but this cannot be done without triggering the alarm unless the "Engineers Code" is entered into the alarm. 

It took the engineer" less than 10 minutes and cost me £60 + VAT. 

The £59 charge looks quite reasonable compared to this.


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Autosleepers didnt charge us anything for (change of ownership)warranty work, some of which was out of period. Was it AS who asked you for the money or the dealer?
I would be more concerned at getting the Peugeot bit changed for the remaining 28 months. A local dealer did this at the first service which was the 1st and last one they did


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

EricJazz said:


> Having just purchased a Autosleeper Talisman with 8 months AS warranty remaining I was amazed to find that I had to pay £50 plus VAT ! to transfer the warranty to myself, and have got only 14 days to do it in !
> 
> Is this a common thing with converters ?
> 
> ...


They were doing that when we bought our 2nd hand 12 month old Clubman about 11 or 12 years ago. It was £50 then

Motorhomer


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

We must have got away with it,


----------



## EricJazz (May 1, 2005)

It was Autosleeper who asked for the £50 (plus VAT) . I think at the time the most alarming thing was that if I hadn't read the Warranty documentation I got with the van ( reading documents is something I am not very good at !) and the 2 weeks had passed, would the warranty then be void ? 8O 

Thanks again for comments


----------



## 100907 (Sep 9, 2006)

I bought a second hand(sorry pre-loved)Executive with 8 months of the a/s warranty left on it and in with the paperwork was a leaflet offering a third year warranty to the original but it didn't mention a price, but it did say it was transferable for an extra payment.
I have just visited Willersley for repairs to both caravan side windows these were leaking badly, as I had already paid to have the o/s window seal replaced and water still came into the van both windows were worked on at no cost to me. There is a problem with water ingress with both side windows and a/s know all about it,so if you have problems write
to customer services and you may just get lucky. I was also told that i would get a FULL tank of deasil but Trevor only let me have a quarter of a tank as he thinks the van does 30 mpg.

PS If you make a booking with Charles it may pay to check that you are in the Diary the day before you arrive. I have been left off the list twice.


----------



## EricJazz (May 1, 2005)

Don't understand why you paid to have the seal changed when the van was still under warranty ?
I had the same problem with leaks on the two side windows, seems to be a common problem. Don't know why the other windows are not affected ?
I've had some other problems with water ingress, so I will start a new post and see if others have had similar probs.

I have a 2004 Talisman.



optomisticjim said:


> I bought a second hand(sorry pre-loved)Executive with 8 months of the a/s warranty left on it and in with the paperwork was a leaflet offering a third year warranty to the original but it didn't mention a price, but it did say it was transferable for an extra payment.
> I have just visited Willersley for repairs to both caravan side windows these were leaking badly, as I had already paid to have the o/s window seal replaced and water still came into the van both windows were worked on at no cost to me. There is a problem with water ingress with both side windows and a/s know all about it,so if you have problems write
> to customer services and you may just get lucky. I was also told that i would get a FULL tank of deasil but Trevor only let me have a quarter of a tank as he thinks the van does 30 mpg.
> 
> PS If you make a booking with Charles it may pay to check that you are in the Diary the day before you arrive. I have been left off the list twice.


----------



## rod_vw (May 10, 2005)

I'm still intrigued by what is under warranty?

If it is the vehicle why does it matter who owns it? If it is the owner would medical insurance be more appropriate?

Someone mentioned records relating to recalls but surely that is all kept by the dvla after all you can look up recall information via their website.

The date of manufacture and original sale of a motor vehicle is simple to see (and the original date of sale as new is that which a warranty runs from according to my local trading standards folk). From that a simple calendar calculation works out the warranty expiry date so why do Autosleepers need to know who owns the vehicle?


----------



## shortcircuit (Mar 19, 2006)

Swift Kon-tiki

Transferred warranty with no charge and have subsequently had a repair carried out under warranty


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Autosleeper warrenty*

Think its probably worth the £50. Our friends 12 month old " Nuevo" has had every item in the bathroom replaced during this period. Also pump problems, heater faults etc.
He has no complaints with the warrenty work just a bit fed up taking it to the works every time and wishes they had built it correctly initially.
Incidentally both he and I worked with the Car, Truck , Aircraft assembly plants primarily on fastening tools ( Nuts bolts screws) and it seems that most of his problems are related to incorrect Torque damaging the plastic components. ( it splits , cracks then run ).

Steve


----------



## quickgetaway (Jun 13, 2006)

I would not dispute the benefits of the A/S warrantee as I have had work done myself under this scheme on a previous van. But, come off it, £50 to change a name and address on a computer! - I think that is a total rip off.


----------

